# Beginner, What set?



## wiseman405

Right i have played for a while, only on nine hole courses (and driving range), with some Par 3,4,and 5's. When i have played i think i do ok, i make par at least once, and sometimes twice or three times, But usually they are boggies. But to say i am a beginner i think i do ok. But i think me using my friends clubs is the wrong thing to do, and as it is my birthday soon i thought about getting a set. I have been looking at these 

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1763

But i have never heard of the make howson, any good?

By the way i am 14 (15th birthday on the 27th), and i feel like golf will be a game for me.

Please help me, my mum needs to know wat clubs to order!  Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## silkyuk9

I would say go out and buy that set. 

you can buy very good sets for little so why spend on a tacky make like Howson, you will learn nothing and once you improve you will have to get rid of them.

try either... Wilson 1200 with copper inset, i started out with these and they were very good. you can buy them for around £150

Nike slingshot are very good at around £199


----------



## wiseman405

I didn't really want to spend more than £100 on a first set. Prefer to start cheap and work my way up. But i have found:

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=29_30&products_id=1878

Some people have said that it is quite a good make. And £70 off int bad!!!


----------



## fitz-uk

Out of the two I would pick Howson over fazer any day of the week. I started off with Howson clubs, they were ideal to start with. Once I had more of a grip on the game and a couple of years experience I upgraded to some cobras.

Howson are a very good starter make, definately worth a look at.


----------



## silkyuk9

If you are starting out i wouldn't really buy a full set of irons. Lets face it a high handicapper (like myself as well) are not going to hit the lower irons, 3 and 4 sweet. I have seen in Sportsworld, formally sport and soccer dunlop and donnay irons at £4 each. my very first irons where donnay graphite shafted irons and cost me £6 each. Basically i bought a iron every time i visited the store, plus the woods too. Donnay make a good sized Slammer driver. 

so basically you can buy say 5,6,7,8,9, sw, pw 1,3,5, woods for about £50 from sportsworld.

JJB do a set of big eeze wood irons for just over £100


----------



## wiseman405

Big ezee are 299£ lol. So u guys would pick howson over fazer? Even tho the fazer are better clubs EG: graphite shafts? And a little more pricy.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## fitz-uk

wiseman405 said:


> Big ezee are 299£ lol. So u guys would pick howson over fazer? Even tho the fazer are better clubs EG: graphite shafts? And a little more pricy.
> Thanks
> Tom


Hi Tom

First important thing to learn otherwise you are going to lead one hell of an expensive life - Just becuase one set is more expensive does not make it a better item.

The graphite shafts suit certain players, personally it would drive me insane using graphite shafter irons.

Your best bet would be to head to an American Golf or Nevada Bobs, golf store, where they have lots of sets to choose from and you can try the clubs before you part with any cash. Dont be embarressed about not being in there to spend £900 on a set of irons, tell them you are looking for a begginers set (every one had to learn at some point) and if they are doing their job properly they should advise you to the clubs they think are best suited to learning.

A friend of mine just bought a set of Wilson Di5 irons for £150, last night I just bought a set of Srixon I403 Irons with graphite shaft (for my dad) for £149. There are deals to be had everywhere - keep an eye on ebay once you have an idea of what irons you like, then check out places like www.direct-golf.co.uk and www.golfbuyitonline.com

Best of luck


----------



## wiseman405

Cheers pal. Excellent advice. I have an american golf place just up the road from me. I may go down there tonight and check out some clubs and be advised! Thanks so much for all your imput.
Tom


----------



## wiseman405

Just gone down. And i was very impressed. The man was very helpful, and he seemed more bothered about the correct clubs and the length of the clubs before he got onto budget. He showed me some regals, and he says that he has more in the stock room, some Rams. But he did say i wouldn't get anything that good for £100. He pushed me up to £150, have to see what my mum says about that one!


----------



## fitz-uk

Cool, sounds like it was helpful.

I have to say that the last couple of times that I have used places like American golf, they have been more interested in making sure that I have the right item rather than trying to sell me the most expensive equipment.


----------



## wiseman405

Yep! To marks. Right i think my mum is ok with it. So rams or what ever the man thinks...........*here we come!*


----------



## silkyuk9

Thie only downfall regarding american golf is that clubs can be more expensive than any where else. i bought a set of wilson clubs once, got them home and checked www.onlinegolf.co.uk the set was £100 cheaper!! i rang american golf imediatley complaining, they soon gave me £100 back once i proved that they where cheaper online.

Again, i have seen Slingshot irons for £199 in online golf stores, American golf are still selling them for more that £300.

always have prices in your head when you shop at american golf, and be aware that if you buy with their store card on credit their interest rate is over 29% i think.


----------



## fitz-uk

Like mentioned above, the other thing you can do is source the clubs you want.

Then go onto pricerunner, find the cheapest ones you can then go to www.direct-golf.co.uk and they will beat the cheapest price, including free delivery.

I got my mp32s for £460 when they were being retailed at over £550 at the majority of other online sellers.


----------



## wiseman405

Looks like american golf have done well. Pricerunner the cheapest is...144.99. American golf:£149.95. And wait for it direct-golf is £199, but like u say they can beat prices! 

This is the set 

http://www.ramgolf.co.uk/product.demon_x_mens_golf_set_stand_bag.htm

And for better pics:

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/product/product.asp?product_ID=3544


----------



## silkyuk9

I have had a quick look for complete sets and found this for £99. My son first started out with Ben Sayers and they were a very good club.
http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/526-25036
for £99 this is a bargain.

here is a set or ram for £129
http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/162-27013

Hippo are not bad and here is a set for £179
http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/431-26306

i had a MD Golf putter not so long ago and i'm telling you at £9-99 it was very good, i took my handicap down slightly.here is a nice cheap set.

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/164-24856

all free delivery this lot too

have you tried www.golfbidder.co.uk


----------



## wiseman405

Cheers mate, Great selection there! Thanks. And no i havn't had a look at golfbidder but it looks good at a quick glance. Is it ebay, but all golf?


----------



## silkyuk9

wiseman405 said:


> Cheers mate, Great selection there! Thanks. And no i havn't had a look at golfbidder but it looks good at a quick glance. Is it ebay, but all golf?


No golfbidder is actually something to do with American Golf, they sell all their trade ins to them, if you take a used set of clubs to American Golf, they ring golfbidder up for a price as to how much trade in they will give you on a full set of new irons.

www.onlinegolf.co.uk have just reduced their slingshots to £249. i got mine for £199


----------



## fitz-uk

Looks like quite a lot of bang for your buck there mate 




wiseman405 said:


> Looks like american golf have done well. Pricerunner the cheapest is...144.99. American golf:£149.95. And wait for it direct-golf is £199, but like u say they can beat prices!
> 
> This is the set
> 
> http://www.ramgolf.co.uk/product.demon_x_mens_golf_set_stand_bag.htm
> 
> And for better pics:
> 
> http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/product/product.asp?product_ID=3544


----------



## wiseman405

Sure is can't wait! Should be getting it next week.


----------



## bill86

i got a set of graphite callaway irons and i must say it has improved my game tramendously, they definitley make a quality club


----------



## Rameek

Looks like you did well for yourself... My first set which I just got rid of a month ago was Ram Gforce for $99.... I have a $12 Ram Select III putter, $12 Ram 60 degree SW, and a new $20 Ram Concept 400 driver. 

Congratulations... Enjoy


----------

